# Justin's Frog Room



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey all,

I figured it was time I started posting some pictures of my set ups and frogs as they are finally starting to near completion!

Things are not quite done yet so these two pictures will have to do for now.


















Justin


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Reticulated and Nabors green&bronze?

Justin, you and I are going to have to have an "auratus-frog-room" competition. 

I can't wait to see some more of your frogs and tanks.

This reminds me that I haven't updated my thread for a while...


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

holy beautiful, what type of frogs?


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes they are Reticulated auratus and Nabors Line Green and Bronze.

Alright Joe you're on . In all seriousness though I hope this thread can keep me focused on getting some of these last little things done.

More frog pics to come soon..

Justin


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Can't wait for the rest of your collection


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

I moved some of the old pictures and broke the links so here there are again.

Capira: These guys show tons of variation in color great little frogs, and if someone has some more for sale I would love to add to this group and create breeding pairs!

























Taboga Female

























Justin


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well all but one tank have been moved onto the rack so hopefully a complete pictures soon. Breeding has really slowed down this winter and I hope it picks up again soon.


Here is something new... Low Rivers.

I have a trio now and have gotten one clutch from them, If anyone else has these for sale or trade please let me know, they are very striking frogs. The pictures really bring out some of the blues.


































Justin


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous. Please tell me where you got those low rivers? They are awsome!!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you for sharing. gorgeos low rivers, glad to see someone working with these.


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'd love to get some more low rivers and establish a breeding program but I have no idea who has any.

I know they were the original WC pair from the person I acquired them from but they were all he had.

Justin


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Looking good Justin. We will have to do some trading sir.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Awesome looking Auratus! I've never seen the Low Rivers before, so thanks for sharing!


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is a shot of the capira viv. You can see one of the probable females sitting on the coco hut.










Justin


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Orchid bloom in the Capira viv.










Justin


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Justin, I REALLY like yoru capira viv. Is that an 18 cube?


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks!

Yea they are set in an 18x18x18 exo terra

Justin


----------



## MarkB (May 23, 2012)

Nice tanks man. Do you know the name of that plant in the very last picture that is in the top left hand corner?


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Philodendron "wende imbe"

Justin


----------



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, you have some amazing frogs and terrariums


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I saw the male Low River calling last night and found this in the viv today. 

Very excited that they finally laid again to say the least.










Justin


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

put me on your list!!!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Awesome! Sure did take them long enough.


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

pdfCrazy: As soon as I can get these guys breeding regularly haha

Dustin: You're telling me! This cold winter weather has really shut down all of my breeding 

Justin


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I think that Low river clutch was good luck or something...

After literally zero breeding over the winter months I have found 3 clutches in the last few days.

Hopefully the break is finally over.

Justin


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I love auratus! Congrats on the breeding too. Your frogs are beautiful! There's nothing better than a fat female auratus 

What material did you use for the sides of the capira viv? I have seen that material before and I would really like to try it out.


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

The material on the sides is an industrial floor scrubbing pad. I bought them off a e-bay for pretty cheap then covered them in a moss mix.

Justin


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Time for a little update:

Things in the frog room have been going great recently and breeding has really picked up.

The low rivers seem to be consistently breeding with tadpoles in the water and I just found a clutch in my original import Capira Auratus viv. The was very exciting as I thought were all females and have produced nothing in 9+months. I guess it pays to wait!

And now some pictures..

Green and White Auratus




Justin


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Good luck with the low rivers and others...I'd never heard of them till now, was out of the loop for awhile. So we are sure they are a different locale then campana? Nice to see the auratus gettin some love


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dendro Dave said:


> Good luck with the low rivers and others...I'd never heard of them till now, was out of the loop for awhile. So we are sure they are a different locale then campana? Nice to see the auratus gettin some love


Yes, they are direct from Marcus Breece who has the local information.

They also look very different then my campana and have much larger portions of white and blue in their legs.

Justin


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

jdart16 said:


> Yes, they are direct from Marcus Breece who has the local information.
> 
> They also look very different then my campana and have much larger portions of white and blue in their legs.
> 
> Justin


Ah cool, ya I looked em up and saw the pic on SNDF and that is locale info you can generally trust


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

hey justin what is your opinion on the boldness of auratus? I've heard that they are bold from one person and then very shy from another. Can I get your input?


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

tongo said:


> hey justin what is your opinion on the boldness of auratus? I've heard that they are bold from one person and then very shy from another. Can I get your input?


I would say that is an accurate statement, auratus seem to vary greatly in boldness between different locals and even within the frogs I have in the same viv.

Many factors such as humidity, temperature, and design all will contribute to how bold they will be.

I like to do the following to try to increase my sighting
-Build a viv with lots of dark space, caves from branches plants that create very shady areas as I will often see my auratus retreat to them when scared. I'm talking dark enough that you can barely see into it.
-Lots of leaf litter to provide hides
-The last one seems kind of obvious but is very helpful, when approaching the vivariums move slowly and don't walk loudly as not to startle them.

This being said I will at least see one frog in each of my vivs (8+) a day. It is really something you will get used to and sightings will be much more appreciated. If they are not too bold spend some time in front of the viv learning tendencies and behaviors and you will soon begin noticing them more often.

Hope that helped, Justin


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I had costa rican greens that were bold, and an unknown green that I think was panamanian that was also bold, but the couple of super blues I owned and a regular blue auratus I had before the ice storm were pretty shy...and I seem to commonly hear the blue morphs tending to be less bold then many of the green ones.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

jdart16 said:


> Time for a little update:
> 
> I just found a clutch in my original import Capira Auratus viv. The was very exciting as I thought were all females and have produced nothing in 9+months. I guess it pays to wait!
> 
> ...


Mine too!!!!
I have a group of 6 capira that are 3 years old an hadn't bred for the previous owner. Ive had them since last summer with no breeding. I think I have 4 males and 2 females. I have them setup as trips in two tanks. What did it for me was moving around the males from one tank to the next. A new guy in a new territory caused the males to fight and call, which I guess got the female excited, eggs the very next day!


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

frograck said:


> Mine too!!!!
> I have a group of 6 capira that are 3 years old an hadn't bred for the previous owner. Ive had them since last summer with no breeding. I think I have 4 males and 2 females. I have them setup as trips in two tanks. What did it for me was moving around the males from one tank to the next. A new guy in a new territory caused the males to fight and call, which I guess got the female excited, eggs the very next day!



I think I may split mine into two groups as well, I believe I have two males in the group. I'm glad we are able to finally get the old line breeding again!

Today was also another exciting day as I checked the Green and White viv for the 100th time and finally found eggs!! Spring has been very good to me so far.




Justin


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

That's awesome! Mine have been shut down for two months now... The need to start back up!


----------



## Ellylove (Jan 18, 2011)

Your tanks look fantastic!!!! Do you have a shot of all of your tanks together?


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ellylove said:


> Your tanks look fantastic!!!! Do you have a shot of all of your tanks together?


Here are some shots, most are just boring ten gallon vivs set up in the same manner but the exo terras look half decent.







Justin


----------



## Keister (Mar 5, 2013)

Fantastic work! Those are really nice vivs!


----------



## madran2 (Mar 22, 2010)

They look awesome and beautiful frogs.


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Everything around the frog room has been going pretty steady with consistent breeding.

Unfortunately my "Ancon Hill" which were the most consistent breeders for me have been on break a few weeks... Turns out they hid a clutch on me!




I'm hoping to get a better picture of him transporting later today.

I also found this guy in the Capira viv, very exciting after the last clutch molded over.





Justin


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

You're setup looks great, and I'm glad you've had the amount of success you've had. Keep it up man


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

any updates on the low rivers? thanks


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

The low rivers have put a few tads in the water, I think I have a total of 7-8 in the water.

I was also able to sex out the extra frog in my trio as female which is good news. She always attempts to pet the male when calling.

I also have heard a lot of calling and we had a big storm move through today so hopefully another clutch is on the way.

Thanks, Justin


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Quite a bad picture but here is my first low river froglet out of the water!



I'll try to post some other updated shots in the next few days.

Justin


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

That's aweseom Justin! I can't wait to see those grow up a bit.


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's current state of the room, I may be adding another two ten gallons to the bottom..

Plant rack on the left full of different plants and hopefully mounts in the near future.





Plant rack

And finally a neat picture of my male Ancon hill transporting.



Justin


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Looking good Justin! I like the plant rack, I am going to see if I can get away with doing something similar, thanks for the idea!


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Newly completed viv unfortunately very washed out pics.



And one of the inhabitants




Justin


----------



## Frog pool13 (Oct 30, 2013)

What type of frog is that?


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

golden auratus

Justin


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Small Update 

First a few shots of the golden auratus out and about



I was also able to finish my viv for my mebalo group. It's a 24x18x12 which were strange dimensions but it fit my rack perfectly. I did not like the lack of height in the viv so I left a boggy area open along the front. As far as planting goes I was not super satisfied but I'll see how it grows in. So far the mebalo are by far the most bold auratus in my collection.





Justin


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

The goldens are really cool. Do you have a pair?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

How are your low rivers doing?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

exactly.... any more pics? offspring pics?



Dendro Dave said:


> How are your low rivers doing?


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry guys just saw your posts!

Going to do a full update on the 99% complete frog rack.

As far as low rivers the froglets get all the way to just before morphing or right after and just don't thrive, I've been working on different supplements with the adults and feeding of the tadpoles to try to remedy this.

Here is the whole set up now

Feeders are on the bottom of the small rack and you can just see the tadpole/egg setup on the right.

View from bed



Exo Terra earlier in the thread really has grown in a lot.


Male Ancon Hill transporting


Justin


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Frogs and vivs are stunning! I'd like to see some other pics of your viv.


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Awesome room, I'm proud to have plants from in there! I need to start making racks, this looks like a good way to go


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

jdart16 said:


> As far as low rivers the froglets get all the way to just before morphing or right after and just don't thrive, I've been working on different supplements with the adults and feeding of the tadpoles to try to remedy this.


Looks good, sorry to hear about the low river troubles though  ...but let me know if you get it sorted out


----------



## bcworkman (Oct 8, 2012)

what are you useing for background in your exoterras? looks like black mesh..

brandon


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

The backgrounds are black floor scrubbing pads used by industrial floor cleaners.

They allow a great rooting medium for plants and drain quickly and moss seems to grow ok.


Now for another update, after a series of thunderstorms I have 6 or 7 clutches recently laid. Also while feeding today I noticed something with my blue and black auratus. I purchased these frogs as adults a few months back at a Philadelphia show. There were four adults available and I spent what felt like 30 minutes trying to do my best to get a pair. Well... looks like I did a good enough job!



Justin


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dad transporting this morning...







Justin


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks like all of my frogs have been hiding clutches from me! (Green and White)



Justin


----------



## atticus22 (Mar 20, 2011)

Really nice vivs and frogs


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Things have moving along nicely but today I got a great surprise!



I was checking for eggs and on a whim I looked in the Colombian yellow auratus viv not expecting anything. What a shock! The largest auratus clutch I've ever had from the tiniest auratus I have ever worked with. It was a very exciting day to say the least.

Justin


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Been a while since an update, quite a few things have changed and I am very happy to have finally finished building my racks.







justin


----------



## Serafim (Mar 29, 2017)

Looks really good. I like the custom shelving.


----------

